# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  ثبت تغیرات اطلاعات Local به Main

## fakhravari

ما یک سرور اصلی داریم
 و چنتا سرور لوکال
 سرور اصلی همیشه بروز است
 سرور های لوکال همیشه انلاین نیستن
 و برای خودشون اطلاعات ثبت میکنن
 موقع که انلاین شدن داده هاشون سینک میکنن روی سرور اصلی
 سوال من اینجان
 برای ویرایش اطلاعات
 از سرور لوکال به سرور اصلی
 درسته منطقش؟
 چون شاید سرور اصلی برای خودش ایدی های مختلفی داشته باشه در زمان افلاین.
همچنین در موقع حذف

فقط [ویرایش - حذف]

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
یکی از راههایی که من طرفدارشم اینه،
هر سرور در دوره ی Commit کردن دیتاش باید با اسکریپت هایی که شما می نویسی اطلاعات تفاضلی رو به سرور اصلی انتقال بده.
دقیقا کاری که SVN می کنه.

----------


## fakhravari

کمی بازترش میکنید.

----------


## fakhravari

حل شد.
       if ((id==id) && (rade==rade)) update          else  insert

----------


## fakhravari

بالاخره تموم شد .
  public  static  string[] Sync_LocalToMain(string  ConnectionStringMain)
        {
            string  I = "", U = "", D = "";
            I = SyncServer_LocalToMain.SyncInsert(ConnectionString  Main);
            U = SyncServer_LocalToMain.SyncUpdate(ConnectionString  Main);
            D = SyncServer_LocalToMain.SyncDelete(ConnectionString  Main);
            return  new  string[] { I, U, D };
        }

  public  static  string[] Sync_MainToLocal(string  ConnectionStringLocal)
        {
            string  I = "", U = "", D = "";
            I = SyncServer_MainToLocal.SyncInsert(ConnectionString  Local);
            U = SyncServer_MainToLocal.SyncUpdate(ConnectionString  Local);
            D = SyncServer_MainToLocal.SyncDelete(ConnectionString  Local);
            return  new  string[] { I, U, D };
        }
تعداد عملیات انجام شده درج :1  تعداد عملیات ویرایش : 1  تعداد عملیات حذف : 0

----------

